# Pacing the room constantly..



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry ive been blowing up the bored with news and questions about my new rescue Elios.. But i have another question!
Ive noticed that Elios gets bored and impatient very fast. The two things im looking for help with is, impatiently whining the SECOND we stop moving. The second thing is pacing my room constantly. 
Now i exercise this dog A LOT. I get him pretty dang tired! But when on the leash the second i stop moving or we are just hanging out or i ask him to sit and wait he whines like crazy! and on the leash he will start to pace, either in a circle or back and forth. 
Then in my room he will not sit still unless he is chewing something. He paces my room back and forth back and forth. 
What causes this?
Is it that he was a stray and is use to constant moving? 
Is it that he is new and isnt use to being out of a kennel?
Will he get use to it?
Thanks again guys!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you working on any training yet? Dog classes? 

I'd do clicker training too.

That way you can mix the tons of exercise (so you know he should be worn out) with his learning the 'go lay down' is a GOOD thing and gets rewards. And that you love him quiet and down. 

It's ok that he's chewing on stuff to start to relax. Stuff kongs and purple squirrels are fine. Some dogs need to learn to calm and relax.

Have you heard of this DVD? May be more great training for him.

Crate Games


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

My GSD rescue is doing the same thing, pacing in crate, pacing outside, pacing in office. I put on classical music and it is the only thing I have found thus far that has soothed him enough to lay down and relax!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He may have been kenneled too long and pacing was a stress reliever. (Polar Bear syndrome). Make sure not to pay attention to him when he whines. After you and he have learned clicker training, you can click whenever he is not whining. And, like MaggieRoseLee suggested, down and sit stays to teach him to contain himself.
Also, just physical exercise doesn't cut it. They need tons of mental stuff, learning new tricks, obedience skills, exposing him to the world etc. Limit crate time to get him out of that cycle.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a pacer too. If I need her to settle while I'm watching TV or working on a computer, I put a leash on her and she will quiet down. Crating her doesn't work because she will spin in a circle in her crate. (The leash is good during thunderstorms, too.)


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes my dogs would do this when they are bored and have not been worked. Gota think of things for them to do. Training ideas. work his mind. Not sure how old he is? if hes a pup under 3 he will do this a lot. Just keep training and exercising. People here have a lot of ideas to keep a dog from getting bored.

clicker/marker training is the best thing ever and once you get into it you will love it. So will your dog. Just takes a bit of time to get use to it. At first it is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pacing can be a way to release anxiety as well as energy.

Check with the vet and make sure there are no health issues.
My dog will occasionally pace for a while. I just let her go and
she eventually settles down. I have also used the classical
music approach with some success.
Good Luck


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

He is good and healthy, he isnt crated much. And i train him new tricks, and get him out to at least three or four different places a day. 
He was kenneled with his old owner just about 24 seven.
I have tryed the leash and he whines and stands and paces too.
Its just ive never seen it before.
I just want him to be happy and be able to eventually be out 24 7 when im gone for a few hours too.
Im just trying to make him the happyest i can, he is just odd haha. I will go on a run with him and he is literally beat tired! And we stop and he will be uncomfortable and pace and whine its the oddest thing..
I want to get him into somthing, like tracking maybe. 
Hes got a good sniffer!


----------

